# Cinch N Lift



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Has anyone personally used this for lifting water heaters? Seems like a good idea . . . 

http://www.azliftingsolutions.com/


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Never used that one but then again there is no such thing as a water heater stand here. Now if you can tell me how to get them up and down the basement stairs without breaking my back I'm all ears!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I use an apprentice :thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ironranger said:


> Now if you can tell me how to get them up and down the basement stairs without breaking my back I'm all ears!


Plumber Jim and I were just talking about that in chat last night...

http://www.lectrotruck.com/index2.html


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like a good deal to me. The ones I've used are the ol velcro ones, takes a bit to get centered and cinched but works okay.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Has anyone personally used this for lifting water heaters? Seems like a good idea . . .
> 
> http://www.azliftingsolutions.com/


 
Looks interesting. might come in handy when trying to lift the heater over some gas pipe that was run in front of it etc.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Plumber Jim and I were just talking about that in chat last night...
> 
> http://www.lectrotruck.com/index2.html


 
Yea, and i want one. Just don't have the cash for that toy.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Has anyone personally used this for lifting water heaters? Seems like a good idea . . .
> 
> http://www.azliftingsolutions.com/


 
I can bear hug a 40 gal double insulated. I figure I got about 4 or 5 more years of being able to do that, than I plan on blowing out my back...maybe a knee while I'm at it, than will fork up the 70 bucks for that contraption!!


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Tankless said:


> I can bear hug a 40 gal double insulated. I figure I got about 4 or 5 more years of being able to do that, than I plan on blowing out my back...maybe a knee while I'm at it, than will fork up the 70 bucks for that contraption!!


Nah, you got 30 years before that happens, if at all. 

But, 4 times a week, I do deadlifts with 100lb dumbbells: 3 sets of 12. Been doing that since I was 18. I got a strong back.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber said:


> But, 4 times a week, I do deadlifts with 100lb dumbbells: 3 sets of 12. Been doing that since I was 18. I got a strong back.


Or one that is worn out and you just don't know it yet.
Back problems are usually a cummilative effect of years of abuse...


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Or one that is worn out and you just don't know it yet.
> Back problems are usually a cummilative effect of years of abuse...


This is from a man whose baby picture is him puffing a cancer stick.

In all these years, I missed one day because of back pain in my very first year. The spine will wear out quicker from sitting in front of a pc all day.

Of course, now that you mentioned it, my back is spassing. Gotta get to the gym...:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber said:


> This is from a man whose baby picture is him puffing a cancer stick.


That's not a cancer stick...
Prescribed cannabis for back pain...:laughing:


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tankless said:


> I can bear hug a 40 gal double insulated. I figure I got about 4 or 5 more years of being able to do that, than I plan on blowing out my back...maybe a knee while I'm at it, than will fork up the 70 bucks for that contraption!!


 Maybe you should sell them a tankless instead.:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Im with tankless. Bear hug the damn thing and set it in the hole. "It puts the heater in the hole, or else it gets the hose!!!"


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i just use one of these. i can dead lift commercial boilers all day.











plus i can just force lenghts of cable down drains without needing a power snake. i don't need to rent backhoes anymore. it's the greatest tool on my van. :thumbup:






paul


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> i just use one of these. i can dead lift commercial boilers all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AWSOME MAN LOL, can you make payments on this badboy? Saw this on future weapons I think, they just need to make sure it has room for my belly.:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

It's less than $100.00 - I'm going to order one. I'll let you know what the guys think after using it.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Our shop has one, doesn't get that much use. I'll say it's useful for one person up to a 50 gallon tank. A thick leather belt is cheaper.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm not a big guy, but I can bear hug a 50 gal and get it on a stand. But I have to use a rag or something that I can grab with both hands (my arms won't go all the way around). Without the rag or belt I can barely pick one up. It really helps alot.


----------

